# 4 wheeler maintenance tips ?



## FERAL ONE (Dec 7, 2007)

i just bought us a 97 yamaha timberwolf 250 2wd that appears to be in great shape and i would like to keep it that way. the gentleman i got it from kept it serviced and i was just wondering what yall's recommendation were as far as maintenance is concerned.  how often should you change oil ? what weight oil do you use ? is there oil or grease in the rear end ? do yall ever change that out? 

i am going to buy a maintenance book for it but i figured some of yall could give me some " must do " stuff for a newbie 4 wheeler owner!!! this seems like a pretty neat little machine and with care it should last us a while. thanks in advance for any help !!!


----------



## willec (Dec 7, 2007)

I've got a 98 big bear 350 that has served me well for many years.  I do the following once a year.  I only use Yamaha products, and change the Oil and filter change the diff lube and spark plug.  I clean the air filter and check the brakes tire pressure, and battery connections.  If I'm using it a lot in the dust I may clean the air filter 2 times a year.  I make sure I crank and drive the 4 wheeler at least once a month even if I just ride it around in the yard.  After deer season I wash it and fill up the tank and add some fuel stabilizer because thats when I start the monthly running schedule.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

my 1996 250 uses--temp-10 up10w30---temp 30 up20w40, temps 30to below zero 5w30--- 1.6qt- with filter1.7qt---final gear sae 80 api--gl-4-----0.14qt   eddy


----------



## Kreed5821 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use Amsoil 4-stroke oil (0w-40 full synthetic) and get a "Ready-Filter" from www.rockymountainatv.com along with an oil filter. I change the oil according to how much I ride. Usually a couple times per year. Maybe more if I'm riding it pretty hard.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 10, 2007)

I would get an owners manual, and follow the guidelines
for service...
I would immediately change oil and filter, spark plug, clean/replace air filter and foam, and adjust the valves....IF it has a muffler plug to clean muffler, I would also do that...


----------



## 97Stroker (Dec 10, 2007)

I normally change the oil in my wheeler every 6 months.


----------



## taylornelms (Dec 10, 2007)

i had a timberwolf about like yours. I dont think mine started off as clean as yours though. if your planning on riding in mud which you will end up doing it no matter what, make sure you clean those brakes out really well. Its hard to keep those brakes in service if your gonna ride in muddy wet conditions. Do your best to stay out of the deep stuff if your plannin on keepin it awhile.


----------



## Woody (Dec 10, 2007)

If you're running in dust a lot --- be sure to spray both ends of your tie rods with a good grade of silicone lube.

Make sure the spray flows into where the ball rotates in the rubber sleeve.

Having one end of a tie rod drop down when you're going mach 1 is no fun. -- that front wheel will have a mind of it's own.


----------



## Uncle Joe (Dec 16, 2007)

Use an oil designed for ATVs, it has additives for proper performance of the wet clutch.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Dec 16, 2007)

Another handy thing to have is cooking spray like Pam (or better the cheap stuff)  to spray over your quad when you are going to ride in mud. Makes clean up much easier and don't harm a thing!


----------

